# Gummy 2.0 question



## caudiotb (Aug 30, 2011)

May sound like a dumb question but do I need to wipe if going from gummy 1.9 to 2.0? sorry for the noob question. Also im doing the 2.0 upgrade in hopes of getting my snyc back working properly. And yes my auto brightness and hard buttons light up


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

caudiotb said:


> May sound like a dumb question but do I need to wipe if going from gummy 1.9 to 2.0? sorry for the noob question. Also im doing the 2.0 upgrade in hopes of getting my snyc back working properly. And yes my auto brightness and hard buttons light up


No.. You just have to wipe caches. Next time please go to the 2.0 thread and use the search that's in the top right corner above the OP. It has to be in that thread at least 5 times. And even if it hasn't been asked, ask within the thread that's what it's there for. It just saves on clutter within the forums.


----------

